# Me and My Son.



## BigJohn1139 (Mar 15, 2017)

Me and my son have decided to petition our local lodge for membership.  We have thought about it for many years but was afraid of conflicts with our religious beliefs.  My brother is already an EA in the lodge and we are all looking forward to traveling this journey together.  I filled out the petition last Thursday and my son is going to tomorrow night.  Wish us luck! 

Sent from my XT1650 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations to you both.

I believe that you will find no religious conflict at all. In fact the number of religious organizations against the Fraternity of Freemasonry are not as many as you might think. There are many preachers and ministers throughout our great Fraternity.

Freemasonry of course is not in itself a religious organization or religion. 


Stewart M. Owings, 32 °, P∴ M∴
Lead Moderator


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations to you and good luck. Keep in touch and let us know how things are going.


----------



## BigJohn1139 (Mar 15, 2017)

Will do, thanks guys! 

Sent from my XT1650 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2017)

BigJohn1139 said:


> Me and my son have decided to petition our local lodge for membership.  We have thought about it for many years but was afraid of conflicts with our religious beliefs.  My brother is already an EA in the lodge and we are all looking forward to traveling this journey together.  I filled out the petition last Thursday and my son is going to tomorrow night.  Wish us luck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Matt L (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations on taking your first step.  It will be extra special going through with your son.  I raised my son last year and it was a very emotional moment for us both.
Keep us in the loop. Good luck.


----------



## BigJohn1139 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Matt! I will do my best. 

Sent from my XT1650 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

